# Saving and Transfering GPS Data from old Garmin to Lowrance unit



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

My husband's Garmin handheld started to die and he wanted a way to get all his numbers off before it finally bit the dust. I love challenges so I found the cable and realized that it only had a serial port. Neither of our laptops have a serial port so I ordered the USB converter cable($4 bucks).

I downloaded the software to transfer the numbers and MAGIC he now has all his number is multiple formats including the required *.usr files for his onboard Lowrance.

If there is anyone who needs help getting there numbers off old GPS devices, PM me and I can help you do it. The free trial software expires in 30 days so if you interested, do it quickly.

Happy Hunting or Fishing.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip!


----------

